# Brighter Front Sight?



## Too Slow '90 (Jan 4, 2009)

For some reason I can't see the front sight on my new mil-spec very well. Maybe it's my old eyes but my shots are very erratic because I can't get a good picture. I can blow the center out with my XDm 9 but I can see the sights on it very well. What can I do?


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Sounds like you need to change the sights to a set similar to those on your XDM.

Given that you call it a new Mil Spec, I presume you have not shot it nearly as much as the XDM which opens up the possibility that you could adjust to it's sights with a bit more time.

How patient are you? :watching:


----------



## Too Slow '90 (Jan 4, 2009)

TOF said:


> Sounds like you need to change the sights to a set similar to those on your XDM.
> 
> Given that you call it a new Mil Spec, I presume you have not shot it nearly as much as the XDM which opens up the possibility that you could adjust to it's sights with a bit more time.
> 
> How patient are you? :watching:


They are both pretty new and because of the loaded coupon (I now have 15 mags) I think I have put more through the mil-spec.:mrgreen: I have had it to the range 3 times and put 400-500 rounds through it but I still can't see it well.


----------



## AC_USMC 03 (Apr 5, 2009)

I am having the same problem. I am going to try a night sight or fiber optic. both have their pros and cons


----------



## Too Slow '90 (Jan 4, 2009)

I went to the shop last weekend and saw a SS Milspec with brighter sights. They are the same kind only brighter. Well now I have two so I guess I can compare them at the range.:smt082


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I used sight paint no my Mil-Spec. Testers model paint works pretty well too. 
Midway sells the sight paint. There's two kits. I got the one that had some glow paints in them.
Link to midway-1

Link to Midway-2

I've used Testers paints and it will work and is really inexpensive. It's all a matter of what you want to use. The paint kits come with little brushes and the like to help make the job easier.

It's a lot cheaper either way that buying new sights. Though I have bought sights for some of my pistols the paint kit has worked on many of them.


----------



## GURU1911 (Nov 16, 2010)

If you have a female in the house who is really a girly-girl, then i suggest the following: Ask them if they have any hot pink or neon green nail polish. If they do, then ask them to paint the sight for you. My daughter dotted the rear sight in pink & the front in green----bam !!!!! Btw: My eyes are 60 years old


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Put a coat of bright white nail enamel on first. It makes the colored second coat "pop."

I find that bright, fire-engine red nail enamel is the best for me. You may find otherwise.

(The ladies at the drug store where I buy my nail enamel have a lot of fun with my purchases. They have asked, among other things, whether my toenails match my front sights.)


----------

